# ASCE Salary Survey



## jgold (Jul 14, 2006)

Does anyone have access to the ASCE Salary Survey? It is $150 to buy it. I am curious to see how I stack up.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 14, 2006)

If you're a member you can submit your information and get a free analysis for your region.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 14, 2006)

I think that if you have to look at a list to see how you stack up, your not making enough. Unless you just want to see how far ahead you are....

Employers probably put these lists together to keep the work force from getting the $$.

I've never been turned down for a raise that I requested. However, I don't get greedy. Just want motivation to get out of bed and drive 25 miles to sit on my butt all day staring at a computer screen. Need more motivation every year.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree with Bryan, the ASCE salary survey I saw was grossly under what my new employer offered.


----------

